
How to End This Pandemic - apsec112
https://www.virology.ws/2020/08/06/how-to-end-this-pandemic/
======
m348e912
I'm almost embarrassed to admit this but here goes. I think there is a
protocol to end the pandemic [0]. I'm taking it, and I'm certain it will help
me lessen my chances of getting covid-19. It's straight forward: A daily dose
of zinc, vitamin D,C,A, and a zinc ionophore (in my case quercetin). Happy for
someone to burst my bubble and set me straight.

[0] [https://knowledgeofhealth.com/modern-medicine-knew-zinc-
cure...](https://knowledgeofhealth.com/modern-medicine-knew-zinc-cure-
coronavirus/)

